# Bellator CEO Says “Never In A Million Years” Will He Sell To The UFC Like Others



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.bjpenn.com/bellator-ceo-...ll-to-the-ufc-like-other-promotions-mma-news/​


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

we will see what you say when you look at your financials and the check dana sends you.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, he says that now. 'If' the UFC wants to buy Bellator, they will buy it. It's funny how a big fat cheque can suddenly change someones mind


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been a UFC fan since 1993 when it all started, most of the other fight organizations have not held my interest. Bellator is an exception, I like the way Bjorn has run things and the respect he has for the sport and the fighters. He seems to understand his place in the big picture, he's doesn't act as if he's in competition with the UFC. I'd like to see him keep it alive. :thumbsup:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Probably because it's not his to sell, Viacom owns Bellator now, not Bjorn Rebney.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Besides the way Bellator handles their champions (that is an whole different can of worms), they seem to be doing the right things. They are on a channel that has proven to be successful at promoting MMA, they are attempting to grow their own stars (for the most part), and they arent jumping right into the PPV arena. I think they might stick around for awhile.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The thing about this whole thing is that Bjorn Rebney really doesn't have the final say. Bellator is owned by Viacom and he has as much power as Scott Coker did in Strikeforce. From what I understand Coker was initially against the Zuffa purchase and look what happened.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Probably because it's not his to sell, Viacom owns Bellator now, not Bjorn Rebney.


That is what I wondered. He mentions his investment group, so I wonder how much say he would have in that. I don't know the ownership situation of Bellator, but when you have investors and big money comes a calling you may not have a choice.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

As of right now Bellator is owned by Viacom for them to do what they please with it. Bjorn Rebney runs the company and can recommend what to do but doesn't have the final say. If Viacom wants to sell Bellator (probably won't anytime soon) they'll sell it to the highest bidder.


----------

